# 2013 Ford SHELBY GT500: 662 hp & 631 ft-lbs tq! First Drive



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*EPIC AMERICAN WIN!!!*

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...r-stampeding-mustang-motoramic-044439333.html



> The 2013 Ford Shelby GT500 arrives late this year fresh from its third major makeover in the last four years, Ford's master chief in its battle for pony car dominance. Thanks to an influx of beefier hardware and clever software, the Shelby GT500's performance amazes in every dimension -- almost too much so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is unlikely customers will get their sweaty palms on one for less than $80k knowing the $$$ hungry stealerships.
Still a EPIC car by any and all accounts! The "Dollar per HP" war has gone nuclear! Winner = FORD.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

TXSTYLE said:


> It is unlikely customers will get their sweaty palms on one for less than $80k knowing the $$$ hungry stealerships.
> Still a EPIC car by any and all accounts! The "Dollar per HP" war has gone nuclear! Winner = FORD.


Like any hot new car, the trick is patience. Unless the supply is limited and the car is truly a world beater (like the 2005-06 Ford GT, where low mileage examples still sell for MSRP or more), the price always comes back down.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

What a car. N4S


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Still a Mustang with Mustang interior. $80K no thanks. I can find a GTR for that coin or a 911.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Justin T said:


> Still a Mustang with Mustang interior. $80K no thanks. I can find a GTR for that coin or a 911.


*A. Interior will NOT be standard Stang fair... Not by a long shot: *http://www.caranddriver.com/photos-media/429317/2013-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500-interior-photo-429348


















*B. It is an "exclusive limited production model".

C. The exhaust note ALONE will be worth the price of admission.*










*Some GREAT Tech to aid in driving dynamics:*



> The 2013 Ford Shelby GT500 is the most powerful production Mustang yet, packing 662 horses that propel it to a top speed of more than 200 mph. In order to tame the beast, *Ford has integrated a variable-RPM launch control, which makes it the first Shelby Mustang to come factory-equipped with the system.*
> 
> ***8220;With so much more power and torque on tap from the new 5.8-liter V-8, launch control makes it easier for drivers to take advantage of the performance,***8221; said John Pfeiffer, senior engineer, SVT Vehicle Engineering. Though launch control can be found in a number of high-performance cars, those systems are programmed to have a fixed engine launch speed ***8212; the GT500 kicks it up a notch. ***8220;We***8217;ve given Shelby GT500 drivers the ability to adjust the engine speed to achieve best and most consistent performance,***8221; said Eddie Khan, SVT Engineering supervisor.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

___________________________


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

*Note to US automakers*

....Throwing in a couple of Recaros does not = a nice interior.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Not gonna argue bud. 

Look at a garden variety Mustang and you will see more than just seat upgrades. 



GALAXY Tab ~ Powered by ANDROID!


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

TXSTYLE said:


> Not gonna argue bud.
> 
> Look at a garden variety Mustang and you will see more than just seat upgrades.
> 
> GALAXY Tab ~ Powered by ANDROID!


You know what, you're right, I can't even believe it's the same car


----------



## westtnfx4 (May 29, 2012)

Big mustang fan and that car is pure sex. Haters gona hate.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Burrogs said:


> You know what, you're right, I can't even believe it's the same car


Same dash, same controls, same hard as hell to read gauges. The car feels huge when you are inside it.

To each their own but there is no way I would pay the marked up coin they will ask for a Mustang. I am sure it is awesome to drive but at that price range, there are many cars that are awesome to drive and many have a much better full package.


----------

